# trying a new livestream option



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2013)

trying a new livestream option... check it out and let me know what you think
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/livestream


----------



## Rottman (Feb 25, 2013)

works great


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2013)

even cooler... i can now stream directly to youtube
http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports?feature=mhee
Our livestream is up now


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2013)

working on some single bevels now...
http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports


----------



## jayhay (Feb 25, 2013)

Working great On YouTube! Cool stuff, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2013)

glad i finally figured out a way to make this work cleanly and easily


----------



## eto (Feb 25, 2013)

Love the sound of that grinding wheel. Good stuff Jon.


----------

